# Bathroom layout / clearances, etc.



## darcar (Sep 1, 2011)

Take a look at this bathroom layout. Does this meet the requirements of ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003 ?604.3.1 req's a 60" x 56" clearance for the  WC  but  604.5.3 Swing-up bars allows the clearance to be reduced to 18" from the centrline of the toilet????!!!I'm a bit confused by 604.5.3  ... Bottom line... is the layout provided approved?Thanks

View attachment 1591


View attachment 1591


/monthly_2011_09/572953e338000_bathroomlayout.jpg.35e06538d68b4521b0dc92c6372d8f6c.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Sep 1, 2011)

No, see the note: *Other fixtures not allowed within this area*







The section 604.5.3 Swing-up Grab Bars does not apply in this case.


----------



## opspector (Sep 1, 2011)

Swing-up grab bars are permitted only per 604.5 exceptions #4 & #5.  Other than those exceptions, i.e. within Type B units, grab bars must conform with 604.5.1 & 604.5.2 and clear floor space must be provided per 604.3.


----------



## darcar (Sep 2, 2011)

The way 604.5.3 Swing up Bars is worded, it almost leads tio believe that if swing up bars are installed, the side cleaerance to a toilet can be reduced.

Ifthis is not the case, when would a person want to/be required to install a swing up bar?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 2, 2011)

darcar said:
			
		

> The way 604.5.3 Swing up Bars is worded, it almost leads tio believe that if swing up bars are installed, the side cleaerance to a toilet can be reduced.Ifthis is not the case, when would a person want to/be required to install a swing up bar?


*Are you dealing with a Type B residential unit?*

*If not you cannot use the exception *

ICC/ANSI

ICC/ANSI A117.1

Chapter 6 - Plumbing Elements and Facilities

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icc/ansi/2003/a117p1/icc_ansi_2003_a117p1_6_sec004_par006.htm

604.5 Grab Bars. Grab bars for water closets shall comply with Section 609 and shall be provided in accordance with Sections 604.5.1 and 604.5.2. Grab bars shall be provided on the rear wall and on the side wall closest to the water closet.

EXCEPTIONS:

4. In Type B units located in institutional facilities and assisted living facilities, two swing-up grab bars shall be permitted to be installed in lieu of the rear wall and side wall grab bars. Swing-up grab bars shall comply with Sections 604.5.3 and 609.

5. In a Type B unit, where fixtures are located on both sides of the water closet, a swing-up grab bar complying with Sections 604.5.3 and 609 shall be permitted. The swing-up grab bar shall be installed on the side of the water closet with the 18 inch (455 mm) clearance required by Section 1004.11.3.1.2.

ICC/ANSI A117.1 Commemtary

*Type B units are the only location where blocking for swing-up grab bars or the installation of swing-up grab bars is permitted* instead of the blocking or installation of fixed-rear and side grab bars. As stated in Exception 4, within the Type B units required in institutional facilities (e.g., nursing homes) and assisted living facilities, two swing-up grab bars are permitted in place of the rear and side grab bars. This is in recognition of two commonalities in Type B units in these facilities: 1) there may be additional space adjacent to the water closet to allow for nurse assistance; or 2) the occupant may be using  mobility aids such as a walker or cane, so the grab bar is for assistance in rising or sitting, not transfer. Exception 5 is in recognition that Option A bathrooms in Type B units allow for the water closet to be located between a tub and a lavatory; therefore, a wall is located only behind the water closet. A swing-up grab bar is a viable alternative for the side and rear grab bar. Although a swing-up grab bar is not ideal for transfer, providing a fixed grab bar would block access to the tub. For persons with mobility impairments, Option A configurations allow a person to sit down at or transfer to the water closet, swing up the bar, and transfer to the tub. This can reduce the chance of a fall getting in and out of the tub [see commentary Figure C604.5(b)].


----------



## peach (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree with Mark; unfortunately, we see this type of layout approved in plan review... alot.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 3, 2011)

This illistration shows why No other fixtures or obstructions shall be within the required water closet clearance.


----------

